
Hong Kong remains the world's top tourist destination - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-03/these-are-the-world-s-most-popular-city-destinations-in-2019
======
baybal2
Simple explanation: mainland tourists.

